# Solid Snake vs The Punisher



## ShangDOh (Oct 29, 2007)

Solid Snake from MGS1 takes on Frank Castle, who would win?

In a hand to hand fight?

In an all out gun battle?

The fight will take place in the middle of the Amazon jungle.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 29, 2007)

I never read the Punisher comics so I don't know all that much about him, so I'll answer with what I know. Snake is better suited to the environment; and was genetically bred for combat of all types, the former being the stronger factor here. I don't know how strong Castle is hand-to-hand but we can add defeating Liquid Snake & Gray Fox to Solid's feats in that category. 

Overall I say Snake, him being a war machine and all.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Comic Punisher has some pretty insane feats.


----------



## Violent Man (Oct 29, 2007)

If it's Garth Ennis' punisher he will win, always.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 30, 2007)

Snake.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Oct 30, 2007)

Snake is by far the most GAR. *eeewww, rhyming post*


----------



## Michael Myers (Oct 30, 2007)

berwyn said:


> If it's Garth Ennis' punisher he will win, always.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

Nothing beats Solid Snake


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 30, 2007)

berwyn said:


> If it's Garth Ennis' punisher he will win, always.



Quoted for truth. Ennis' Punisher makes Solid Snake look a nice old woman in comparison. I would rather piss off Solid Snake rather than that Punisher.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

Punisher would go cry to his dead family when he hears Snake's voice.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 30, 2007)

Obviously if these two forces met on the battlefield the universe would expload.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 30, 2007)

Punisher. Ennis' Punisher would kill Jesus if he had to.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 30, 2007)

Goku said:


> Punisher would go cry to his dead family when he hears Snake's voice.



Care to explain how that makes sense in a logical manner?


> Snake......


How?


----------



## Arishem (Oct 30, 2007)

Punisher takes this.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

Snake's voice is so badass we all feel like little schoolgirls

Alright, on a bit more relevant note

Snake beat the crap out of Gray Fox, who slaughtered a lot of soldiers in a narrow hallway. He did that effortlessly and they even fought a little after Ocelot's battle in TTS.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 30, 2007)

Goku said:


> Snake's voice is so badass we all feel like little schoolgirls


Talk about speaking for yourself. Snake's voice doesn't inspire the type of terror that makes the Punisher even blink. The sound of his voice is followed by the Punisher teaching him that you keep your mouth closed when trying to sneak up on someone.



> Alright, on a bit more relevant note
> 
> Snake beat the crap out of Gray Fox, who slaughtered a lot of soldiers in a narrow hallway. He did that effortlessly and they even fought a little after Ocelot's battle in TTS.


The Punisher's body count and feats still makes that look boring in comparison. Punisher:Born alone makes Frank the kind of guy you don't want to mess with. The entirety of what he's done under Garth Ennis is just way too much. Not many guys out there are written to have no superpowers but make it so that Spiderman, Wolverine, and Daredevil soon enough learn that you just stay out of his face. His mindset alone makes Snake a generic spy in comparison.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Punisher would rape snake


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2007)

Naked Snake however is a different story.


----------



## Sengoku (Oct 30, 2007)

box + mullet = instant win


----------



## K I S K E (Oct 30, 2007)

I see snake winning this. I don't really think it would matter if it was Solid, or Naked.
And I fail to see how "Ennis Punisher" is a sufficient answer.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 30, 2007)

Could someone show us a list of The Punisher's feats?


----------



## Violent Man (Oct 30, 2007)

Just incase anyone is wondering, Garth Ennis punisher is capable of killing the Marvelverse.

Here's my proof.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 










You do NOT fuck with the Punisher.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 30, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoted for MFing truth.


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2007)

You don't fuck with Naked Snake either.


----------



## K I S K E (Oct 30, 2007)

That was pretty impressive. But I don't think those tactics would work on Snake. Especially Naked. He can take a weapon apart in an instant. He is probably a better H2H combatant also.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 31, 2007)

Mr Bad Guy said:


> That was pretty impressive. But I don't think those tactics would work on Snake. Especially Naked. He can take a weapon apart in an instant. He is probably a better H2H combatant also.



Garth Ennis Punisher has killed at least 2000 criminals in the MAX comic line. Thats not counting the people he's killed when he's been on top secret black ops missions and overseas. One storyline has him infiltrating a secret Russian nuclear missile silo, where he kills waves after waves of Russian soldiers. Also, if you're wondering who Punisher is talking to in Darklyre's scans, thats DEATH. The author says so in the Punisher: Born collected edition.

Here's a link to the post where LIL MO uploaded the Punisher MAX Comic line.
this FC


----------



## Id (Oct 31, 2007)

I will buy a PS3 just to play MGS4. I do not now how that factors into the match.


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2007)

Snake eats predators for brunch.


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Oct 31, 2007)

Punisher would win!  He just likes to kill bad guys, im sure he could find a unpaid parking ticket worth killing snake over...

Punisher will destroy the forest just to find him..


----------



## K I S K E (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, come on, I give you that.
But, REALISTICALLY, not counting those ridiculous feats, Snake would win.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 31, 2007)

What are snake's most badass individual feats?


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 6, 2007)

neodragzero said:


> Talk about speaking for yourself. Snake's voice doesn't inspire the type of terror that makes the Punisher even blink. The sound of his voice is followed by the Punisher teaching him that you keep your mouth closed when trying to sneak up on someone.
> 
> 
> The Punisher's body count and feats still makes that look boring in comparison. Punisher:Born alone makes Frank the kind of guy you don't want to mess with. The entirety of what he's done under Garth Ennis is just way too much. Not many guys out there are written to have no superpowers but make it so that Spiderman, *Wolverine*, and Daredevil soon enough learn that you just stay out of his face. His mindset alone makes Snake a generic spy in comparison.



When did the Punisher and Wolverine meet each other? What was the circumstances? Did they fight each other?


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 6, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> When did the Punisher and Wolverine meet each other? What was the circumstances? Did they fight each other?


Once where the Punisher and Wolverine had a "team up" against a gang of sadistic midgets(I'm so not making that up) and when Wolverine was teamed up with Spidey and Daredevil as they tried to hunt down Frank. The first encounter has Frank hitting Wolverine in the crotch with a baseball bat, shotgun blast to the face, etc. With Wolverine ending up in the situation where Frank could steam roll his entire body; from toe to head. The later encounter has Frank messing with the team up of superheroes in an assortment of ways that culminates with him using Banner in a certain to make clear that he's more trouble than he's worth going after.


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 6, 2007)

neodragzero said:


> Once where the Punisher and Wolverine had a "team up" against a gang of sadistic midgets(I'm so not making that up) and when Wolverine was teamed up with Spidey and Daredevil as they tried to hunt down Frank. The first encounter has Frank hitting Wolverine in the crotch with a baseball bat, shotgun blast to the face, etc. With Wolverine ending up in the situation where Frank could steam roll his entire body; from toe to head.



Wait, if the Punisher and Wolverine were teaming up, why did Punisher try to kill Wolverine? I'm a little surprised at how it seems that Frank is simply owning Wolverine though. I thought it was more of a fight.



> The later encounter has Frank messing with the team up of superheroes in an assortment of ways that culminates with him using *Banner *in a certain to make clear that he's more trouble than he's worth going after.



Wait, did you mean that the Punisher somehow managed to manipulate the Hulk to fight for him? How did he do that? Why were the superheroes chasing after him anyway?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 6, 2007)

Let's pose this question: can The Punisher take down a Metal Gear? I doooon't thiiiiink sooooooo.
It would be a cool fight, but I'm waaay to much of a fanboy of that mullet to say Snake would lose. He's the only guy (besides Jack Bauer of course) that I'd take it up the butt for


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 6, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> Wait, if the Punisher and Wolverine were teaming up, why did Punisher try to kill Wolverine? I'm a little surprised at how it seems that Frank is simply owning Wolverine though. I thought it was more of a fight.


More like he was trying to slow down Wolverine. He's actually had past experience before Garth Ennis wrote about him with Wolverine actually. And I put down "team up" in the sense that there was a third factor to worry about.


> Wait, did you mean that the Punisher somehow managed to manipulate the Hulk to fight for him? How did he do that?


He found a knocked out and doped up Bruce Banner that he could feed C4 till he unleashes him as the Hulk on the superheroes. Making them explode before too much damage was done.


> Why were the superheroes chasing after him anyway?


Daredevil doesn't like when it comes to the whole Frank killing criminals thing...along with how Frank messed him up the last time. While Wolverine doesn't seem to like being steamrolled while Frank used Spiderman as a knocked out human shield against the Russian's punches and told Spidey, when he finally woke up, "We had a team up and it was great." So basically, they got in his way, he screwed them up, they team up to stop him, and again he screws with them. It was a black humor smash for Marvel Knights.


> He's the only guy (besides Jack Bauer of course) that I'd take it up the butt for


He would also demolish Jack Bauer. He wouldn't be the first government spook Frank has "opened up."


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone that can pull a Dio Brando on Wolverine wins. Punisher steamrolled him. Thread over.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll end this thread quickly

In case you haven't noticed, the setting is in a _jungle_. Naked Snake has already been in a jungle, and Solid is a clone.

Need I say more? Snake blends in and assassinates.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 6, 2007)

Snake hides in his box, then breaks his neck. 

Lol, Spiderman vs Deadpool and Wolverine vs The Punisher.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 6, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I'll end this thread quickly
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, the setting is in a _jungle_. Naked Snake has already been in a jungle, and Solid is a clone.
> 
> Need I say more? Snake blends in and assassinates.



I'm sure the Vietcong guerillas that Frank slaughtered in the past throughout the Vietnam War thought they could do the same. And that's years before the way he is now... Snake either eats lead or finds the word "Front Towards Enemy" to be the last thing he sees. And really, that's the best he could hope for. You don't want Frank torturing you in any setting...

Frank just sets the jungle ablaze and leaves it to Snake to decide whether he prefers to die by burning or by lead. Punisher would be okay with Snake either as a burned crisp or filled with holes


----------



## Vance (Nov 6, 2007)

_I feel Solid Snake, but I don't know, it's really close. _


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 7, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I'll end this thread quickly
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, the setting is in a _jungle_. Naked Snake has already been in a jungle, and Solid is a clone.
> 
> Need I say more? Snake blends in and assassinates.



Neodraqzero is right. Frank Castle has plenty of experience dealing with jungle guerilla warfare. He cut his teeth in the Vietnam War. Also, he's trained to do black ops work, so he knows what to expect too. Being in the jungle is no handicap for the Punisher. 

Neodragzero, how did the Punisher manage to almost use a steamroller on Wolverine? Did he tie him up or something?


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 7, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> r.
> Neodragzero, how did the Punisher manage to almost use a steamroller on Wolverine? Did he tie him up or something?


Almost? He actually did steamroll Wolverine...Basically:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 7, 2007)

neodragzero said:


> Almost? He actually did steamroll Wolverine...Basically:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



HOLY SHIT! 

Could you tell me what comic and issue this was in? Also, could you tell me what comics the Punisher fucked over Spiderman and sicced the Hulk on the Spiderman, Daredevil, Wolverine team-up?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Physical Exam 

Basic physical ability 

Short-range run 

Uninterrupted 80 push-ups 

Uninterrupted 100 situps 

50 meters free swimming 

Underwater diving ability 

Lone wilderness march (carry a backpack of 30kg, and conquer 64 km of length in 15 hours) 

*Psychological Exam 

Mental recovery, concentration, endurance, self-control, tough inner self which are required to overcome the duties 

ESP expectancy score 

Marksman ability 

Recognizing and making decision on emergency environment 

*Intelligence Exam

Language 

Non-domestic geology 

World situation

Hi-tech technologies 

Medical in outdoors 

Detonation operation 

Concealed communication 

Foreign weaponry

*Drills 

Those who passed the selection course are forced to take following professional training courses.

Battlefield survival test (14 weeks) 

Shooting practice (very high standard is required; 100% to the target 548 meters away, 95% to the target 914 meters away) 

Patrol 

Conquering mountain 

Martial arts (fighting) 

Border crossing 

Guerilla combat 

Land navigation 

Map reading practice 

Escape - avoiding dangers 

Field combat medics 

Rebelling and ranger practice 

Weapons 

Nautical control and navigation 

Diving, underwater sneaking 

Canoe 

Parachute skydiving practice (4 weeks) 

Assault paratroopers skydiving practice: H-A-L-O and H-A-H-O 

11 normal skydiving, 15 in full gears, 2 in nighttime, 2 mass-tactical strategic diving. 

Intelligence operation 

Language and customs of destination country (4 weeks) 

Sneaking technique 

Improved flammable operation 

Utilizing hi-tech arms 

Communication (16 weeks) 

Medical (10 weeks)




Did he ever had THIS kind of training? Snake wins.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 7, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frank would remain unimpressed. Not only does he basically have that kind of training and more, he's the guy that makes you go through that stuff. The fact you posted that as if it's suppose to be something Frank has done and more makes it clear you don't know Frank. Again, Frank has been a combat specialist for decades, starting before his time in Vietnam, in a number of disciplines and black ops groups that some have or have not the clearance to hear of. Think of every training in every special ops and black ops group, bump it up to another level, and you have Frank in a nutshell. Just multiple dozen week long training sessions isn't really impressive in Frank's world. The difference in mentality alone has Snake on the short end of the stick.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 7, 2007)

Hmm..  this is a good one. I'm prolly going to go with the punisher, all that sneaking around isnt really going to help solid in a 1v1


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Nov 7, 2007)

neodragzero said:


> Frank would remain unimpressed. Not only does he basically have that kind of training and more, he's the guy that makes you go through that stuff. The fact you posted that as if it's suppose to be something Frank has done and more makes it clear you don't know Frank. Again, Frank has been a combat specialist for decades, starting before his time in Vietnam, in a number of disciplines and black ops groups that some have or have not the clearance to hear of. Think of every training in every special ops and black ops group, bump it up to another level, and you have Frank in a nutshell. Just multiple dozen week long training sessions isn't really impressive in Frank's world. The difference in mentality alone has Snake on the short end of the stick.



What i posted is basic training of foxhound. Snake has been trained as a child. 

Difference in mentality? Hes dieing and have to inject himself with stuff. And still hes alone in a war fighting the both sides, the new metal gear's and some random freaks?


Prove me Frank wins.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 7, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> What i posted is basic training of foxhound. Snake has been trained as a child.
> 
> Difference in mentality? Hes dieing and have to inject himself with stuff. And still hes alone in a war fighting the both sides, the new metal gear's and some random freaks?
> 
> ...



Frank Castle would breeze through that training easily. He's been homicidal ever since he was a kid. Also, the superhumans that Snake fights? NOTHING compared to the crazy superhumans in the Marvel Universe that Frank fights on a daily basis, ON TOP OF the 2000+ regular people he's killed/tortured. He's been killing people for decades (literally, since he's not time-stretched like other Marvel characters).

The worst that's ever happened to Snake in terms of injury is getting shot, getting electrocuted by Ocelot, and whatever the Foxdie aging stuff does to him, which he can mitigate with an injection. Frank Castle has had an entire RIB shotgunned out from his chest. He's been given daily beatings during solitary confinement, all so he can sneak into a prison, singlehandedly start a riot, and kill multiple cops, inmates, and mafioso. He's survived a NAPALM AIRSTRIKE which literally burned everything around him.

Snake has nothing which can compare to the shit Frank takes.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 7, 2007)

neodragzero said:


> I'm sure the Vietcong guerillas that Frank slaughtered in the past throughout the Vietnam War thought they could do the same. And that's years before the way he is now... Snake either eats lead or finds the word "Front Towards Enemy" to be the last thing he sees. And really, that's the best he could hope for. You don't want Frank torturing you in any setting...
> 
> Frank just sets the jungle ablaze and leaves it to Snake to decide whether he prefers to die by burning or by lead. Punisher would be okay with Snake either as a burned crisp or filled with holes



That is probably exactly what would happen...
And that is so very, very awesome.


----------



## Masterpunisher (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm guessing that most people that picked snake play MetalGear Solid and I'm guessing You watch the movie The Punisher. Well,there's one or few things you don't know about The Punisher. He becomes better after the first movie in the comics he develops good skills he become's the first to shoot spiderman in the comics.NOW THAT IS AWESOME!!!!  The Punisher will win because he's way better than fake snake


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Nov 7, 2007)

What's the best superhuman he beated? Dont give me that story were he killed the hulk by putting a bullet in his head. That story was full of PnJ.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 7, 2007)

He's killed the entire Marvel Universe in a What-If? issue, for one. In The End, he kills the last members of the human race while suffering from severe radiation poisoning. He's recently beaten the shit out of Rhino, while he's just killed a bunch of Hulk's invasion fleet.

As for mentality?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 7, 2007)

And some icing on the cake for a hand to hand scenario:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Nov 7, 2007)

Seriously that What if? story was full off PnJ. He killed the hulk by putting a bullet in his head while he was in his normal form. You cant do that normaly with his regen. He killed the xmen by tricking them all a nuking the planet they are on and nobody suspected even a thing. He killed wolverine by electrotucing him, i tought his regen was imba?  See what i mean? 

Since when is sadistic mentality more powerfull? If you mean how far you will go to complete the mission well Snake is willing to shoot his own brains out to do it.

Hand to Hand with a "normal' human < hand to hand with somebody made more powerfull with technology while he alredy was a bullet timer as a youngh adult.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 7, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Since when is sadistic mentality more powerfull? If you mean how far you will go to complete the mission well Snake is willing to shoot his own brains out to do it.


Why would he shoot himself in the head?

And we're speaking of mentality that's a lot more practical and merciless rather than just suicidal.


> Hand to Hand with a "normal' human < hand to hand with somebody made more powerfull with technology while he alredy was a bullet timer as a youngh adult.


And I'm supposed to be impressed why? Again, Frank has faced a number of superpowered beings in Marvel. He's actually rather the type to take care of a target with planning and tactics that he stands at the top at. Anyway, the Punisher was able to survive an overwhelming mass of Vietcong attackers and a napalm strike at the same time. He has the better cred in the end.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Nov 7, 2007)

neodragzero said:


> Why would he shoot himself in the head?
> 
> And we're speaking of mentality that's a lot more practical and merciless rather than just suicidal.
> 
> And I'm supposed to be impressed why? Again, Frank has faced a number of superpowered beings in Marvel. He's actually rather the type to take care of a target with planning and tactics that he stands at the top at. Anyway, the Punisher was able to survive an overwhelming mass of Vietcong attackers and a napalm strike at the same time. He has the better cred in the end.



You have watch the trailers to understand. Its to end the bloodline, the legacy of Big Boss. 

Most Vietcong in that scan dont even shoot they just rush and try to stab him.

What do you think Snake does in a fight? He plans and uses tactics to find a weakness. Snake survived a guy thats more advanced in jungle warfare in vietnam then the green berets and earned legendary status.


*Spoiler*: __ 



NIGHT SIGHT
A survivor of a legendary guerrilla squad "Whispers", which is said to be more advanced than Green Berets about jungle warfare in North Vietnam. He attacks with a Wei Shen Sho Ciang, a gun with few noise. He has latest camouflage system so he is invisible. Moreover he is radar-stealth so even a radar cannot reflect him.




He survived ALOT of elite teams in MG1 and MG2SS.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 7, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> You have watch the trailers to understand. Its to end the bloodline, the legacy of Big Boss.
> 
> Most Vietcong in that scan dont even shoot they just rush and try to stab him.



And that's the type of suicidal mindset that isn't going to work well against Frank.

I hope you do realize the Vietcong being shown are several of many overtaking Frank's squad position. It's actually a mix of several guys, out of hundreds, at a time trying to stab and shoot and napalm strike from above. The napalm strike alone is a huge feat as it is.


> What do you think Snake does in a fight? He plans and uses tactics to find a weakness. Snake survived a guy thats more advanced in jungle warfare in vietnam then the green berets and earned legendary status.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


And Frank left behind being just green beret level a long time ago. When you're described by someone else to be a guy that loves war in Vietnam, you're obviously not just simply a green beret. While Frank has experience before and after that one single war. We are talking about being the training head of multiple black ops groups here. Frank survived a wide range of special and black ops teams along with tearing apart a modern squad of Russian soldiers in the dozens like they were nothing to the point of there being a mini-landfill mass of blood covered corpses. When Nick Fury picks you to do a mission, it means quite a lot with who he has on disposal. I put more stake in being able to mess with multiple superpowered beings from the Marvel Universe.

In the end, Snake seems like the kind of guy trying to mess around in a jungle while Frank just sets it ablaze for his own game. One carrying unnecessary baggage that you brought up while Frank only focuses upon killing as many targets he can in a number of thoughtful ways.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 7, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> Neodraqzero is right. Frank Castle has plenty of experience dealing with jungle guerilla warfare. He cut his teeth in the Vietnam War. Also, he's trained to do black ops work, so he knows what to expect too. Being in the jungle is no handicap for the Punisher.
> 
> Neodragzero, how did the Punisher manage to almost use a steamroller on Wolverine? Did he tie him up or something?



The only thing that limits this the fact that it's Solid.

Look, The Fear >>>> all of those.

Mantis for instance killed his whole village in an accident. Wolf is sick with the sniper. Vulcan, is fucking big. Ninja, raped genome soldiers. Ocelot, got experience like a madman.

Frank has no chance


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Nov 7, 2007)

neodragzero said:


> And that's the type of suicidal mindset that isn't going to work well against Frank.
> 
> I hope you do realize the Vietcong being shown are several of many overtaking Frank's squad position. It's actually a mix of several guys, out of hundreds, at a time trying to stab and shoot and napalm strike from above. The napalm strike alone is a huge feat as it is.
> 
> ...



It isent a suicidal mindset... Its what needed watch the trailers. 

Okay ill take that feat. Its not like it matters, Grey Fox can do the same and still got his ass handed in 1 on 1.

Hows beating "normal' teams going to help him in the fight? Show me how he beated a superpowered being in canon. 

Yea, setting the jungle on fire or something of that kind will surley help him win the fight. It doesent matter how many targets he can kill in toughtful ways. Its 1 on 1. He will rush trought the jungle rambo style shooting at everyting that moves while Snake will take it easy and put a bullet in his head like you make him sound.



Is this info up to date? Since then he even sounds weaker.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 7, 2007)

> He will rush trought the jungle rambo style shooting at everyting that moves while Snake will take it easy and put a bullet in his head like you make him sound.


What the hell? Punisher's not a fucking green-ass newbie who's seeing the jungle for the first time. He's a trained jungle fighter who's been in those situations hundreds of times and he's not going to panic or do stupid Rambo-type shit because that's not the character the Punisher is based off of(for those that don't know, it's Don Pendelton's Mack Bolan).


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 7, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> What the hell? Punisher's not a fucking green-ass newbie who's seeing the jungle for the first time. He's a trained jungle fighter who's been in those situations hundreds of times and he's not going to panic or do stupid Rambo-type shit because that's not the character the Punisher is based off of(for those that don't know, it's Don Pendelton's Mack Bolan).



Don't matter, Snake is more pro in the jungle (and in general).


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 7, 2007)

I wasn't saying Punisher would win or not, just that Sasori-puppet's dumbshit scenerio goes against what the Punisher character normally does.

And really, if we're going by experience(if that's what you mean by "pro"), then Frank has been fighting and killing all over the world longer than Snake's been alive, so it's kinda useless to bring that up.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 7, 2007)

Hand to hand snake probably wins. With Guns Punisher will stomp snake mericlessly. Overall Punisher wins because while snake may have the edge in stealth, all Frank Castle does for a living is kill people, and he is good at his job.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Hows beating "normal' teams going to help him in the fight? Show me how he beated a superpowered being in canon.


He defeated Daredevil by fucking over his super senses.



> Yea, setting the jungle on fire or something of that kind will surley help him win the fight. It doesent matter how many targets he can kill in toughtful ways. Its 1 on 1. He will rush trought the jungle rambo style shooting at everyting that moves while Snake will take it easy and put a bullet in his head like you make him sound.
> 
> Is this info up to date? Since then he even sounds weaker.


Punisher doesn't rush at opponents in the way you describe.

LOL @ Marvel.com, their stats and descriptions of characters leave out quite a bit of information.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 8, 2007)

> He defeated Daredevil by fucking over his super senses.


Heh... Welcome Back, Frank. Man, that was a great read. Hell, that should be required reading for anyone who wants to debate about Punisher.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Nov 8, 2007)

I was going from neo his words. Doing something like burning down the forest doesent sound rambo to you? 

How old is the punisher now? 

Give me the name of the issue and ill find/read it.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 8, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> I was going from neo his words. Doing something like burning down the forest doesent sound rambo to you?
> 
> How old is the punisher now?
> 
> Give me the name of the issue and ill find/read it.



Rambo would burn down the forest for the hell of it. Punisher burns down the forest so the ones that flee the fire run straight into his Claymore mines, followed by his sniper rifle to their heads.


----------



## Masterpunisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Well at least The Punisher doesn't get weak and old like that piece of shit of Snake.But Metal Gear Solid still rules!! But to tell you the truth The Punisher will win that old geaser.


----------



## kills-all-yous (Nov 8, 2007)

BRANCHEAD33 said:


> Punisher would rape snake



can't argue with that.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Nov 8, 2007)

Masterpunisher said:


> Well at least The Punisher doesn't get weak and old like that piece of shit of Snake.But Metal Gear Solid still rules!! But to tell you the truth The Punisher will win that old geaser.



Bring up arguments. And since when is The Punisher inmortal..?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 8, 2007)

Punisher has fought Daredevil and Deadpool in hth and was close to even.

Close to even with Deadpool, did you hear that?

Fight is over, Punisher wins.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Nov 8, 2007)

Give me the name of the issue of it.

Also whats the punisher his age atm?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know the issue name, go look up his feats.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Nov 8, 2007)

Is it this? I dont see anything special about this feat.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 8, 2007)

No, that's not even them fighting hth, lol.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 8, 2007)

Look here.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thats the feat??? First of all Deadpool with his pro aim coudent even trow the knife at a vital spot. The Punisher got saved BY A CIVILIAN WITH A BAG. He runs after getting hit by a bag! He runs even harder after the punisher is just shooting at him! Next Deadpool finnaly grows a braincell and attacks yet a other civilian takes the blow of the bat, lol. Then i dont know what Deadpool was thinking again but he just let the punisher put a tv on his head and sits there?

The scans after that, the police saved him again! And there Deadpool runs again so The Punisher can attack him in the back again. 


Please tell me i looked at the wrong scans again. -_-


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2007)

The Punisher is about 30-something. Maybe 40's depends on who's writing.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 8, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> The Punisher is about 30-something. Maybe 40's depends on who's writing.



Wrong. He's well into his late 50s, in canon 616 continuity. Like I said, he's one of the few characters that hasn't been timelapsed. In a prerelease cover for one of the MAX issues, his birth year was listed as 1950.

As proof, remember that he served 3 tours of duty in Vietnam. That translates to what, 3-4 years? Considering he enlisted at 18, and that he got out in late 1971 (according to Punisher: Born), then 1950+18=1968, then 3 years of enlistment would definitely pin down his age as 57, since the 616 Marvel Universe is apparently in the year 2007.

While regular Marvel books won't mention his age (since it'd basically mean that everyone has to admit to his 30+ years of killing), MAX points it out pretty well. Of course, regular Marvel also doesn't like to point out the fact that he's killed well over 2000 people by himself, and another 2000 with a nuclear bomb. That means that disregarding the nuke drop, he's killed at LEAST one person per week, for 35 years straight. Snake's in retirement every other game. The Punisher does not let up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2007)

I was using normal Marvel time keeping.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 8, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I was using normal Marvel time keeping.



That IS normal Marvel timekeeping. During Punisher War Journal, when Captain America was beating the shit out of Castle and asking him why he wouldn't fight back, Frank was remembering a time when Captain America was training US troops to go over to Vietnam. That means he HAD to have been a minimum of 16-17 years old, and had to have served at least 2-3 years in the military, all before 1972. Considering all 616 books are now in the 21st century, you can't escape the numbers. He's, at bare minimum, in his 50s.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 8, 2007)

Solid snake takes this because of the piece of non-win that is punisher fails at life.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> That IS normal Marvel timekeeping. During Punisher War Journal, when Captain America was beating the shit out of Castle and asking him why he wouldn't fight back, Frank was remembering a time when Captain America was training US troops to go over to Vietnam. That means he HAD to have been a minimum of 16-17 years old, and had to have served at least 2-3 years in the military, all before 1972. Considering all 616 books are now in the 21st century, you can't escape the numbers. He's, at bare minimum, in his 50s.



Ah, I see.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 8, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Solid snake takes this because of the piece of non-win that is punisher fails at life.



Troll much?

Out of curiosity, have you read Punisher MAX?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm calling a draw. I see both of them killing each other. SS has some crazy wins and in-game feats, but I assume we're only using cut-scene, thus it's really close.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2008)

TWF said:
			
		

> Naked Snake however is a different story.



A rookie Solid Snake already surpassed a more experienced and basically crazed Naked Snake/Big Boss.

Solid is above his father and always has been. 

Always been a better character as well.





			
				neodragzero said:
			
		

> in comparison. Punisher:Born alone makes Frank the kind of guy you don't want to mess with.



Is that canon? Or MAX?



			
				Darklyre said:
			
		

> Frank Castle would breeze through that training easily. He's been homicidal ever since he was a kid. Also, the superhumans that Snake fights? NOTHING compared to the crazy superhumans in the Marvel Universe that Frank fights on a daily basis, ON TOP OF the 2000+ regular people he's killed/tortured. He's been killing people for decades (literally, since he's not time-stretched like other Marvel characters).



Frank has been regularly bitchslapped by The Kingpin who is really nothing too far above what Snake has fought and beaten.	
	T
And MAX isn’t canon.
Its history is very different from 616's.



			
				Tifa said:
			
		

> Punisher has fought Daredevil and Deadpool in hth and was close to even.
> 
> Close to even with Deadpool, did you hear that?
> 
> Fight is over, Punisher wins.



In most of their fights Deadpool has been on top.


----------

